# Undissolved ADA bacter ball in external filter



## FerdinandPorsche (30 Mar 2014)

I used to wash my filter once a month. Each time i will add one bacter ball into media bag. I realised that after a month or 3, it still remains in the external filter. Is this an indicator of poor flow? Could my media be clogged? Should i not pack the container too full that water only flow through the sides instead of a whole.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (30 Mar 2014)

FerdinandPorsche said:


> I used to wash my filter once a month. Each time i will add one bacter ball into media bag. I realised that after a month or 3, it still remains in the external filter. Is this an indicator of poor flow? Could my media be clogged? Should i not pack the container too full that water only flow through the sides instead of a whole.



I think the Bacter balls are a media unless I'm. Much mistaken. Similar to Benibachi bee balls or whatever they call them.

They harbour nitrifying bacteria on a very porous surface, which neutralises the ammonia. 

You could have similar effects with active carbon and eheim substrat Pro.


----------



## Martin in Holland (31 Mar 2014)

If those bacter balls are the ones to help you to get you started with growing bacteria, than you can stop putting those into your filter or aquarium, you already have enough bacteria. There is really no need to waste your money on this, plants (and/or active carbon) will take care of ammonia in your tank.

Greetings from China


----------



## FerdinandPorsche (31 Mar 2014)

Nathaniel Whiteside said:


> I think the Bacter balls are a media unless I'm. Much mistaken. Similar to Benibachi bee balls or whatever they call them.
> 
> They harbour nitrifying bacteria on a very porous surface, which neutralises the ammonia.
> 
> You could have similar effects with active carbon and eheim substrat Pro.



Hi Nathan, these ADA bacter balls are basically ADA bacter 100 pounded into the shape of a ball. I think they are similarly used with Benibachi balls, to place in the tank til it is dissolved. But in contrary to a media, a media is a porous object that is meant to store bacterias while the ADA bacter balls are bacterias for the tank.



Martin in China said:


> If those bacter balls are the ones to help you to get you started with growing bacteria, than you can stop putting those into your filter or aquarium, you already have enough bacteria. There is really no need to waste your money on this, plants (and/or active carbon) will take care of ammonia in your tank.
> 
> Greetings from China



Hi Martin, I used to do that before. No longer doing it now until perhaps when I reset my tank. I kind of flash back and wonder why doesn't it gets totally dissolved in my external filter while placing it directly in the aquarium (hidden from strong flow) will get it dissolved almost easily in less than a day while remaining in the external filter remains for months.


----------



## Martin in Holland (31 Mar 2014)

That is weird indeed...I guess the flow in your filter isn't enough anymore, did you check the hoses, the inside (rotor parts) and so on of the filter...maybe you packed to much into your filter.

Greetings from China


----------



## FerdinandPorsche (31 Mar 2014)

Taking out the filter to test the water flow rate is one hell of a mess. Too many steps involved in order to test the water flow rate.

I suppose unless the water flow rate is tremendously poor, I will leave it be  I can still see small whirlpool now and then from the lily pipes.


----------



## flygja (31 Mar 2014)

That happens in mine too. Which I didn't bother with that much.


----------



## FerdinandPorsche (31 Mar 2014)

flygja said:


> That happens in mine too. Which I didn't bother with that much.



Hi flygja, thanks for the note. My canister is just packed with media, and I thought water will flow through them equally. I guess the water just sip through the sides instead.


----------



## Martin in Holland (31 Mar 2014)

Like flygja is telling you...I wouldn't bother about the balls, but maybe look into your overpacked filter whenever you open it again


----------



## xim (31 Mar 2014)

It won't dissolve completely. It's made of fine red sand with some bacteria.


----------



## FerdinandPorsche (2 Apr 2014)

Martin in China said:


> Like flygja is telling you...I wouldn't bother about the balls, but maybe look into your overpacked filter whenever you open it again



Yea, I very much agree with you. I am using a washing bag to pack all the ADA bio rio in my tank. What do you all use to hold the media?



Spoiler













xim said:


> It won't dissolve completely. It's made of fine red sand with some bacteria.



The problem is, it is still round in shape after 1-3 months in the canister.


----------

